# 223 at 600yards



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Here are some pics of test loads for a 600 yard match I plan on shooting next week at Bayou Rifles. Shot through my Savage LRPV (1-9tw) off a bipod and a rear bag at 100 yards. Each square on the target is 1 inch square. I was playing with the tracking on my scope hence the different POI for a few targets. 73 gr may be a bit light for 600 but I'm reluctant to spend the money on 75gr or 77gr bullets because my barrel might not be able to stabilize those longer bullets.










This target is still 73gr Berger's with different charge weights. All Reloder 15 powder. Velocity for the 24.4gr 73 Berger load was 2950 fps. Also included is the trajectory chart for this load.



















Last target is some leftover 69gr Sierra Match Kings. I don't think I will shoot these at 600. Velocity on these was 3000 fps.










I have played with the ballistics calculator online before but have never actually used it out in the field. If I'm reading it correctly I need 14.2 MOA of elevation at 100 yards to be sighted in at 600 yards?

Anyone here shot FT-R that can offer any suggestions?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dam bud. Great shooting.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

According to my calculator, 73 grains at 3000 fps is 15.6 MOA at 600 yds. 100 yd zero.

Nice shooting/groups. No doubt.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice groups!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Very nice shooting !*

24.4 of reloader 15 and the 73 berger looking like a good load . I use the iPhone app ballistic it has been very accurate.

Bery nice nice shooting , my buddy's get together and shoot black rifles at 600 yards , with a 10 MPH cross wind it makes it pretty tuff , but is still fun .


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

My biggest fear is that although my groups are decent at 100 they will fall apart at 600. My chrono and the sun wasn't cooperating and I could only measure a few groups. And this was some pretty tired brass. ES was around 60 according to my research that won't work at 600. Should be < 20fps and ideally < 15fps. Powder was thrown through my chargemaster and verified on a digital scale. Any suggestions on lowering the velocity spread?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Hows your brass prep? I have my "match" 223 & 308 bras sorted by weight and seperat because of all my prep work. I dont wana get them mixed. I drill the primer holes, debur, uniform, and found a light crimp has droped the ES sometimes. Sometimes it didnt. I dont shoot comps so i also neckturn and only neck size them until i gotta bump them down. When i went to that 1k comp at bayou awhile back, i was told they dont neck turn there brass. To each there own. No mill scopes either:/ Anyway im sure im just rambling, sounds like your probley doing the same prep as me anyhow.

BTW. That 24.4 target is awesome.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I bet reading the wind is going to be harder than your prep work.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Gotta love that RE 15.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

According to the Berger Twist Rate Stability Calculator, you are losing 2% of your BC due to the twist rate. They recommend 1 in 8.75". The 1 in 9" twist rate is "marginally stable" in the 73 grain bullet at the 2950 fps as stated.

http://www.bergerbullets.com/twist-rate-calculator/


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

I bet new match prepped brass will cure your es problem. That is some dandy shooting regardless.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Andre3k

Ya know I have read from lots of guys how they shoot a 5 shot 1 hole group. At least you can show yours. The talkers never show theirs. Good job and good luck at 600 yards.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

My best groups typically come from the 3rd firing of the brass, reloaded with a bushing die (no expander ball) or a collet style die. 

Weight sorting .223 brass is an exercise in futility, in my estimation. The critical question is not weight, its volume. And, it's tough to predict volume from weight of a .223. 

Neck turning doesn't really help unless you have a weapon that can truly take advantage of it. 

Deburring the flash hole does hurt, but I've seen no indication that it helps with decent brass. I still do it, but I think its a confidence thing. 

Other ideas - change primer? 

But, you are faced with a tough Q - predicting how a very good group with only a decent (not excellent) velocity spread will perform at 6x the distance. Groups are already showing a decent bit of vertical. I think that is going to be exacerbated at 600.

The 24.4 group is an oblong hole or an up & down/stacked group.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Based on what i have read over the last few days i will try adjusting seating depth, maybe change primers, and last resort try a different powder...most likely varget. Also im using a $100 chrono so who knows how accurate my readings are. I will try this same load at 200 or 300 and see how the groups look then.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

The 24.4gr load held up fine at 600 however i learned that im not set up for shooting prone with this rifle. Totally different ballgame than shooting from a bench. Reading wind is like reading tea leaves. Had fun and learned alot. The jbm ballistics calculator online had me in the black at 600.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome man. Looks like u had fun huh.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks pretty darn good for a first try at it. Hope you had fun!! Doping the wind with a 22cal. at 600yds is tough sledding.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Nice shooting !*

Very good shooting with a 223


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

muney pit said:


> Awesome man. Looks like u had fun huh.


It was fun although I still prefer shooting from a bench. But it was cool to switch things up a bit. 1st time prone. 1st time at 600 and I kept it all in the black so I'm happy.


----------

